# panic: vfs_mount_destroy: nonzero activevnodelistsize



## Seeker (Jun 13, 2013)

```
Fri Apr 26 10:20:20 CEST 2013

FreeBSD blackhole.starforce.biz 9.1-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p2 #0 r249814: Fri Apr 26 01:39:26 CEST 2013  i386

panic: vfs_mount_destroy: nonzero activevnodelistsize

GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i386-marcel-freebsd"...

Unread portion of the kernel message buffer:

panic: vfs_mount_destroy: nonzero activevnodelistsize
Uptime: 2m16s
Physical memory: 1014 MB
Dumping 132 MB: 117 101 85 69 53 37 21 5

No symbol "stopped_cpus" in current context.
No symbol "stoppcbs" in current context.
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfscl.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfscl.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfscl.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfslock.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfslock.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfslock.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfssvc.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfssvc.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfssvc.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/krpc.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/krpc.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/krpc.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfscommon.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfscommon.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfscommon.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfsd.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfsd.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfsd.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfslockd.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfslockd.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfslockd.ko
Reading symbols from /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko
#0  doadump (textdump=1) at pcpu.h:244
244     pcpu.h: No such file or directory.
        in pcpu.h
(kgdb) #0  doadump (textdump=1) at pcpu.h:244
#1  0xc066063c in kern_reboot (howto=260)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:448
#2  0xc066085c in panic (fmt=Variable "fmt" is not available.
) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:636
#3  0xc06e51f4 in vfs_mount_destroy (mp=0xc4f41528)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_mount.c:518
#4  0xc06e7628 in vfs_donmount (td=0xc47e38a0, fsflags=0,
    fsoptions=0xc4ce4800) at /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_mount.c:822
#5  0xc06e83c5 in sys_nmount (td=0xc47e38a0, uap=0xe7678ccc)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_mount.c:417
#6  0xc08c8801 in syscall (frame=0xe7678d08) at subr_syscall.c:135
#7  0xc08b5c01 in Xint0x80_syscall ()
    at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/exception.s:267
#8  0x00000033 in ?? ()
Previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
(kgdb)
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this with us, sorry to read you're having problems.

No offense intended, but this is basically the only reaction we can give. Merely pasting an error message without any further context (like environment details, when the error occurred, what you tried to solve it, which things recently changed on your system, etc, etc.) is by far enough for us to be able to think about what could be causing all this.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 13, 2013)

I gave all info a developer needs. Especially valuable backtrace, from which he can see a bug.

It happened while I was away, relatively long ago. Happened only once, now I'm at p3 and am not having any problems, nor did the error occurred again.

This is mainly for developers, not regular users.


----------



## fonz (Jun 13, 2013)

Seeker said:
			
		

> I gave all info a developer needs.
> [snip]
> This is mainly for developers, not regular users.


Then you may be in the wrong place. Few developers (have time to) read these forums. To bring something to the attention of a developer contacting them directly, filing a PR or posting to the appropriate mailing list is usually a better option. This is mostly a user community, *not* a developer hangout. You've been here long enough to know that.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, I do it on FreeBSD mailing lists, but am extremely busy now, so I've just thrown it here. They would just tell me under which PR class to fill it.


----------



## fonz (Jun 13, 2013)

Seeker said:
			
		

> but am extremely busy now, so I've just thrown it here.


Just to be clear, you are of course perfectly welcome to try here. But I do suggest you keep in mind that by default you're not talking to developers (although it's always possible that a developer picks up on this, there are a few lurking here) so it's quite normal that you're asked to be a bit more verbose, that's all.


----------

